# Karo syrup for bee feed?



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

I have access to some Karo light corn syrup very cheap. Would that be ok to feed to bees?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*http://www.city-data.com/forum/rural-small-town-living/752466-do-not-heat-corn-syrup.html*


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

IMHO corn syrup of any kind should not be fed to bees, it is not good for them.


----------



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting link. Thanks for the help.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

While Karo syrup _contains_ HFCS, it is not the high fructuse corn syrup that the commercial beekeepers use. Most commercial beekeepers who feed HFCS to their bees use either high fructose 55, or high fructose 42. Karo also contains ingredients (e.g. salt & vanilla) which may not be good for bees.

I know some beeks who have used Karo in a pinch, but they report that the bees didn't take to it well.


----------



## goodshephrd (Feb 21, 2010)

Well phooey. Sounds like the karo syrup not a good idea for my bees. Guess I'll just have to make more pecan pies!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Or use it this fall to make candy boards with.

 Al


----------

